# PhotoShop Assistance



## MontyCrabApple (Feb 11, 2003)

Say, would someone please change the color of this 240SX to the 350Z Daytona Blue or as close as possible? 










Thank you.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

My 200sx 

Your 240 with clear corners


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)




----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

holy- damn your 200sx looks good... great job!


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

Great Job on that Photoshop Holy! I should start learning that sh*t too!


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

lol .. thanks guys.. your making me blush *gay face*... photoshop is pretty easy, if your on a Cable internet connection, ill send it to you.. 7.0 free.


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

Hey nobody gave Omega Man any credit They both look awesome. Now about that free version.. Did u get it off of Imesh or Kazaa or did u purchase it???BTW:I am not a cop I bet almost everyone on the boards that has it got it for free


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

does it matter?


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

i have it on cd, i think... my friend who copied it for me is a moron, so he prolly just ended up giving me a blank cd, ill hafta check to make sure


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

only matters if one of us works for adobe


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

I wanted to join the fun, but I couldn't hit the blue. I decided to do orange instead.


----------



## Modernmav (Jul 2, 2003)

*orange yay!*

nice job all of you but i say screw the blue , go with the orange that is hot.! ! nice job you guys, ill try as soon as i get photoshop but i cant promise blue.
mav


----------



## kat240 (Jul 17, 2003)

i wanted to try it too


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

damn kat240, that looks good


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

kat240 said:


> *i wanted to try it too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats my girl  

.. taught her everything she knows ... except that , haha ..


----------



## MontyCrabApple (Feb 11, 2003)

Wow, thanks a lot!!! You guys even got the shadowing down, thats sweet! I admit the orange does look better. Hell, it looks like the picture was originally orange!!! 

kat 240, you did a good job with the second picture. If you made a picture that was lighter then the first, yet darker then the second, I bet you would get the perfect picture in between the two, you know what I mean?

As for the rest of you, you all did an awesome job!!! Better then I imagined!




O.K. Could one of you, new found artists, take the same picture and do it over in Jet Black or maybe even 350Z Redline Red?




For my appreciation I leave you with this riddle:

You can not feel it, you can not see it, you can not taste it, and you can not smell it, yet you can hear it, but if some one speaks it's name it is gone.
What is it?




Thanks again and again!!!


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

tada ::















btw .. superblack was SUPER hard to do


----------



## Modernmav (Jul 2, 2003)

*to holy200sx*

Holy- 
do you think you could send me a copy of photoshop, please?
if so pm me wiht the details
thanks
mav


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

the program is 200mb.. i will email it to you.. give me your email.


----------



## kat240 (Jul 17, 2003)

here's one lighter than the first, yet darker than the second. 
( i can't really tell the difference though )










hope it's good


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

holy200sx said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MontyCrabApple (Feb 11, 2003)

Thanks OmegaManEX!! Your Uber cool!! 
And thanks for that in between picture kat240. I can see the differance and it's perfect!


Say, did anyone read the riddle and get the answer?


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

Quepias said:


> *
> 
> 
> holy200sx said:
> ...


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice,
I'll have to try this. I did all my old ones by hand and they came out very 'amateur' even though I'm not unaccustomed to photoshop. Never occured to me to simply make new layers for each 'coat'.

Seth


----------

